# Best Computer Game Character Ever?



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

Who for you guys is the best game character ever? Im still undecided but its probably Sonic...Cuz that Blue (Or Gold if hes Super) HedgeHog rules!


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 27, 2002)

tomb raider girl


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

Lol.....shame about the actual game :rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Nyoongar (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Who for you guys is the best game character ever? Im still undecided but its probably Sonic...Cuz that Blue (Or Gold if hes Super) HedgeHog rules! *



MOB, Right on!

Supersonic is the man.  Bouncing around the walls of Metropolis like a rubber bouncy ball destroying everything in his path.

I have to admit that I've spent too many hours playing both Sonic 1 & 2 when I was in school.  Don't forget Tails too!

Remember Alex in Wonderland?


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 28, 2002)

Mario 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Bod (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah, Mario. Some of you must remember th old LCD hadheld donkey kong games right?

And Mario is still around.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 28, 2002)

I count Mario and Sonic and even Crash Bandicoot on the same level. Each saved there own respective consoles from going under........The X-Box however......not even god can save that thing.

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## kenposcum (Nov 5, 2002)

Oolong from Yee Ar Kung Fu.  It was an old old old coin-op video game that set the stage for every subsequent one-on-one fighting game in history.
It ruled.
:asian:


----------



## LeeKrol (Nov 6, 2002)

My favorite characters :

RPG games : Sephiroth (FF7, Kingdom Hearts) just because he's got a big a$$ sword 

Fighting Games : Ken (Capcom series)  SHOURYUKEN

Action Games : Joe Musashi (Shinobi) can anyone out there tell me that the ninja magic where bodies started flying all over the screen isn't sweet?  Plus he picks off the running ninjas with the shurikens in the bonus stage


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Nov 8, 2002)

Solid Snake and the guy from the second metal gear solid game, those were the single coolest games ive ever played.

and also Lara Croft (tomb raider girl)


----------



## Elfan (Nov 8, 2002)

Nate_Hoopes, where is your quote from?  I don't reconize it from the books that I have read.  Is it from that "lost road" collection?


LeeKrol....


----------



## Elfan (Nov 8, 2002)

But Ryu is far better... ;-)


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Nov 8, 2002)

I remebered from when i was a kid, it came up on here a couple weeks ago However i just founf the whole thing. Its a poem by J.R.R. Tolkien called A Walking Song here is the whole thing

A Walking Song 

Upon the hearth the fire is red, 
Beneath the roof there is a bed; 
But not yet weary are our feet, 
Still round the corner we may meet 
A suden tree or standing stone 
That none have seen but we alone. 
Tree and flower and leaf and grass, 
Let them pass! Let them pass! 
Hill and water under sky, 
Pass them by! Pass them by! 

Still round the corner there may wait 
A new road or a secret gate, 
And though we pass them by today, 
Tomorrow we may come this way 
And take the hidden paths that run 
Towards the Moon or to the Sun. 
Apple, thorn, and nut and sloe, 
Let them go! Let them go! 
Sand and stone and pool and dell, 
Fare you well! Fare you well! 

Home is behind the world ahead, 
And there are many paths to tread 
Through shadows to the edge of night, 
Until the stars are all alight. 
Then world behind and home ahead, 
We'll wander back to home and bed. 
Mist and twilight, cloud and shade, 
Away shall fade! Away shall fade! 
Fire and lamp, and meat and bread, 
And then to bed! And then to bed! 

Still round the corner there may wait 
A new road or a secret gate, 
And though I oft have passed them by, 
A day will come at last when I 
Shall take the hidden paths that run 
West of the Moon, East of the Sun. 

--J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Elfan (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 9, 2002)

Nah, I take it back, another of my new favorites is Tommy Vercetti from Grand Theft Auto Vice City which is one of the best games ever!


----------



## Kong (Nov 9, 2002)

> Some of you must remember th old LCD hadheld donkey kong games right?


Yea, those were really cool, with two level screens and stuff, great fun back then.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Nah, I take it back, another of my new favorites is Tommy Vercetti from Grand Theft Auto Vice City which is one of the best games ever! *



I will agree!!!, so how far have you gottne in so far... Im 17% done... and whats the highest media attention level youve gotten, I got a score of 1330 and the description of "Nation Crisis" it was great!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 10, 2002)

Lol, I only got it two days ago, and Ive only got 12% complete! Im not sure bout Media Attention tho...


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Lol, I only got it two days ago, and Ive only got 12% complete! Im not sure bout Media Attention tho... *



If you pause and look a the game stats the last stat it lists is "media attention" you get a bigger media score by cuasing a pursuit and making it last as long as possible with as high a wanted level as possible. kinda cool stat IMO


----------



## Kong (Nov 11, 2002)

GTA was a really cool game, and yea, Tony Vercetti is a great character. I still play it now and then just to cause some mayhem, even tho I rounded it a good while back. 
But I guess my all time favorite video game character would be Mario, and every Marvel character from Marvel vs. Streetfighter!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

Its a me Mario!


----------

